# Extending holiday visa



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I am just about to go over to Pretoria to stay with my boyfriend for 3 months on a holiday visa (I have a UK passport). I heard once I am over there I can extend it for another 3 months if I wanted to. Does anyone know how to do this? Is there an office I have to visit or an applicaiton form online?

Thanks for any help you can give!

x


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Kimberley888 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am just about to go over to Pretoria to stay with my boyfriend for 3 months on a holiday visa (I have a UK passport). I heard once I am over there I can extend it for another 3 months if I wanted to. Does anyone know how to do this? Is there an office I have to visit or an applicaiton form online?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have done this multiple times. Go into HA get the Visitor Visa Extension form. ( I forgot the official name.)

But you will need: (This is what I needed when I last did this things might have changed)
Plane ticket
Proof of funds I took a copy of my bank account 
And the fee. I remember it being around R480

Try to go into HA around a month before your 3 month visa expires to start gathering the paper work.


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, 

Thanks so much for your reply...that great news! 

Sorry I might be being silly... but what is HA?

Also I have a plane ticket for 3 months and then I was going to extend it for another 3 months...should I do this before I try to get the extension?

Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Kimberley888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply...that great news!
> 
> ...


Hi,

HA= Home Affairs 

And, yes you will need to have to extend the ticket before you go to Home Affairs to apply for the extension.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can extend it, but the new act amendments are coming into effect soon and if you wish to apply for a change to a new permit, you'll have to return home. I'm saying this as you may qualify for a Relative's Permit (Life Partner Permit) if your boyfriend is a South African citizen or Permanent Resident.


----------

